# Best Photo Collage program?



## DepthOfFocus (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi All - I currently use Lightroom to create collages for my wedding photography, but I find it very painful to use for this purpose.
Is there a much better/faster program any of you can recommend for this purpose?

Thanks!


----------



## Broto (Sep 23, 2013)

Picture Collage Maker Pro is great and very easy to use for all kind of photo collage.
Picture Collage Maker for Mac & Win - Photo Collage Software


----------



## Mikej15 (Sep 26, 2013)

Hi, DOF, i'm using Collage Maker.
It's is very easy to handle and it has trial.


----------



## paigew (Sep 26, 2013)

blogstomp = awesome


----------



## jenko (Sep 26, 2013)

What do you mean by collage? Like panels, or actual collage? 

A digital collage is done in PS or similar program by using multiple images/sources. 

For panels, you can download Tych Panel for free: Tych Panel ? The ultimate diptych, triptych & ntych automation tool for Photoshop (by Reimund Trost)


----------

